# Saw this HAWG out my window this morning



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Just before hoppin' in the shower this morning I noticed something moving in my garden. I was amazed at what I saw.

A true preble county thoroughbred!

The play thing next to it is close to 5 ft tall.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

you won't have to go far to hang a stand this year


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

BunkerChunker said:


> you won't have to go far to hang a stand this year


Why hang a tree stand when he already has a blue & orange blind set up on the trail


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

I believe bow hunting is permitted where I live. I'm adjacent to a huge farm but am within city limits. none the less I'll let him be. i have 130 acres at my grandfathers to hunt to which there would be no questions.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

SConner said:


> Why hang a tree stand when he already has a blue & orange blind set up on the trail


Just add shoot thru mesh on the screen door.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

If that doesn't get you itchin for late September, nothing will.


----------

